# BenQ v2420 Erfahrungen?



## Ampere (23. Juli 2010)

Hallo.
Ich habe ein Auge auf den v2420 geworfen, da der Vorgänger v2410 und v2400 ein (meiner Meinung nach) wirklich sehr gutes Bild und recht gute Gamingeigenschaften vorweisen konnten. Leider gibt es keine ernstzunehmenden Testberichte. Weder auf deutsch noch englisch. 
Hat jemand Erfahrungen mit dem monitor machen können?

mfg


----------



## Whitey (23. Juli 2010)

Die komplette V-Serie richtet sich eher an Home- und Office-Anwender, Spielen wird man damit natürlich auch können nur wird das dann mit Sicherheit nicht der Perfekte Gaming Monitor sein.


----------



## Ampere (23. Juli 2010)

Das ist mir bewust, jedoch was macht einen Gaming Monitor denn aus?
Im Grunde ist die Reaktionszeit das wichtigste und Bildqualität an 2ter Stelle. Laut PCGH eignet der Monitor sich zum Gaming.


----------



## Whitey (23. Juli 2010)

Dort kommt es auf mehrere Faktoren an, die wären: 

Schlierenbildung 
Inputlag 
Coronabildung 

Für manche ist die Winkelabhängigkeit auch sehr wichtig andere legen wiederum Wert auf einen hohen Kontrast, aber zum Gamen sind die oben genannten Punkte auschlaggebend.


----------



## Ampere (23. Juli 2010)

Weissi schrieb:


> Schlierenbildung
> Inputlag
> Coronabildung
> 
> .


 
Das meinte ich zusammenfassend mit Reaktionszeit.

Aber meiner Erfahrung nach ist es meistens so dass auf für "office" oder "bussines" daklarierte Monitore als Gute Gamingmonitore entpupt werden.


----------



## FatBoo (24. Juli 2010)

Ich habe hier den V2210 eco.

Schnörkelloser Monitor, lautlos auf jeder Helligkeitsstufe, viel bessere Ausleuchtung als der Samsung 2494 (den ich auch schon hatte) und lt einem Internet-Forum 5ms Input-Lag. Den Wert habe ich selber nicht ermittelt.
Ich merke jedenfalls keine Verzögerung...


----------



## Ampere (24. Juli 2010)

Danke für deine Antwort. Ich habe deinen monitor letzte Woche im Blödmarkt gesehen und war begeistert. Der samsung xl2370 den viele so anhimmeln sah daneben fast lächerlich aus. habe aber beide bestmöglich eingestellt.


----------



## orca113 (24. Juli 2010)

Suche einen sehr preiswerten 24" Monitor.Der ist nicht zum spielen oder so.Nur 24" und sehr billig!!!!! etwa wie der BenQ G2420HDBE!


----------



## Caliban (24. Juli 2010)

Ich hab den BenQ G2420HDBE. Kann ihn nur empfehlen, super Bild und man kann auch damit super Spielen. Keine Schlieren, keine Coronabildung.


----------



## FatBoo (25. Juli 2010)

Ampere schrieb:


> Danke für deine Antwort. Ich habe deinen monitor letzte Woche im Blödmarkt gesehen und war begeistert. Der samsung xl2370 den viele so anhimmeln sah daneben fast lächerlich aus. habe aber beide bestmöglich eingestellt.



Das wichtigste (für mich) habe ich noch vergessen: Mattes Panel! Auch der Rahmen ist mattschwarz -> perfekt! 
Kann diesem Glossy-Trend nichts abgewinnen. Bei meinem Laptop-Display nervt mich das schon total, dann brauch' ich keinen 22"-Spiegel, wenn ich einen Monitor will


----------



## pagani-s (25. Juli 2010)

ich hab seit kurzen den benq g2420hdbl
und bin bisher sehr zufrieden
schönes bild und mit 5000000:1 recht hoher kontrast
und nur 24watt stromverbrauch eben led


----------



## Ampere (25. Juli 2010)

ich würde mir den g2420 ja auch schnappen aber der is so pervers billig das ich zögere.^^


----------



## FatBoo (25. Juli 2010)

Bei den günstigen Benqs muss man aufpassen, dass man kein Modell erwischt, welches pfeift oÄ, wenn man die Helligkeit reguliert.
Die eco-Modelle wurden schon mehrmals als lautlos bestätigt. Deswegen bin ich auch erst auf die Monitore aufmerksam geworden.

Wegen der Helligkeit (krititsiert von PCGH) muss man sich keine Gedanken machen. Ich habe meinen schon auf 50 runter geregelt.


----------



## pagani-s (25. Juli 2010)

bis jetzt kann ich den nur empfehlen
pfeifen oder ähnliches höre ich nicht


----------



## audiocrush (25. Juli 2010)

ich habe hier den G2420hdb

den habe ich mir zu weihnachten letztes jahr gekauft und ich bin so überzeugt davon das ich nun vor 2 wochen einen zweiten gekauft habe und danebenstehen habe... sowohl analog als auch digital ein wunderbar scharfes bild.
absolut lautlos ist er jedoch nicht... nach etwa 48 stunden dauerbetrieb ist ein leises piepsen vernehmbar, was bei einigen anderen monitoren jedoch deutlich assozialer und nerviger ist, wie z.B. bei sehr vielen Dell und Fujitsu monitoren (azubi in der IT abteilung eines privaten bildungsunternehmens.. da kriegt man so einiges mit )


----------



## Ampere (25. Juli 2010)

das g2420 modell ist ja wirklich vielerseits gelobt aber leider ist halt der Anspruch an das Produkt für jeden anders. Für den einen is der super und der ander findets scheuslich. Ich werd mal versuchen so ein Modell irgendwo vielleicht beim Blödmarkt betrachten zu können.


----------



## Hademe (27. Juli 2010)

Also ich hab seit ner Woche den Benq G2420HDBL und bin äusserst unzufrieden mit dem Farbverlauf. Diese gehen einfach nicht nahtlos ineinander über, sondern haben immer grobkörnige Pixel im verlauf als würde man die Graka auf 16-Bit farbsättigung runterstellen. 
Ich hatte vorher nen Samsung 223BW, und mal abgesehen davon das er kleiner ist und mächtig fiept, ist der um Welten besser als der Benq, zumindest vom Bild her. Gut der hat aber auch 380€ gekostet vor ca 4 Jahren.
Jedenfalls werde ich den Monitor morgen zurückgeben und mir nen anderen holen. Ich dachte da an den Samsung P2450H für ca 210€ oder den LG W2453TQ-PF für 180€. Ich würde mehr zum LG tendieren.

Was denkt ihr?


----------



## pagani-s (27. Juli 2010)

der samsung 2450 den hat mein bruder der sieht hammergeil aus


----------



## FatBoo (27. Juli 2010)

Hademe schrieb:


> Also ich hab seit ner Woche den Benq G2420HDBL und bin äusserst unzufrieden mit dem Farbverlauf. Diese gehen einfach nicht nahtlos ineinander über, sondern haben immer grobkörnige Pixel im verlauf als würde man die Graka auf 16-Bit farbsättigung runterstellen.
> Ich hatte vorher nen Samsung 223BW, und mal abgesehen davon das er kleiner ist und mächtig fiept, ist der um Welten besser als der Benq, zumindest vom Bild her. Gut der hat aber auch 380€ gekostet vor ca 4 Jahren.
> Jedenfalls werde ich den Monitor morgen zurückgeben und mir nen anderen holen. Ich dachte da an den Samsung P2450H für ca 210€ oder den LG W2453TQ-PF für 180€. Ich würde mehr zum LG tendieren.
> 
> Was denkt ihr?



Habe meinen V2210 eco durch mehrere Testbilder halbwegs eingestellt und habe gar keine Probleme mit der Farbwiedergabe.

Anbei mal ein paar Bilder...


----------



## Ampere (27. Juli 2010)

Ist ja wiklich lobenswert das du dir solche mühe machst jedoch wist du bei einem Screenshot nicht das erreichen was du erreichen willst, denn die farben sind dann ja trotzdem bei jeden unterschiedlich. Und wenn der Monitor von Hademe wirklich "Farbprobleme" hat, dann kann das durch einen Screenshot bei mir wieder ganz anders ausschauen.


----------



## FatBoo (27. Juli 2010)

Ampere schrieb:


> Ist ja wiklich lobenswert das du dir solche mühe machst jedoch wist du bei einem Screenshot nicht das erreichen was du erreichen willst, denn die farben sind dann ja trotzdem bei jeden unterschiedlich. Und wenn der Monitor von Hademe wirklich "Farbprobleme" hat, dann kann das durch einen Screenshot bei mir wieder ganz anders ausschauen.



XDDDDDD

Das ist mir auch klar, das sind ja Bilder, welche man nutzt, um sein Monitor einzustellen, falls man kein Colorimeter hat


----------



## Ampere (28. Juli 2010)

FatBoo schrieb:


> XDDDDDD
> 
> Das ist mir auch klar, das sind ja Bilder, welche man nutzt, um sein Monitor einzustellen, falls man kein Colorimeter hat




lool ich dachte du willst uns damit zeigen wie gut die Bilder bei dir ausschauen 
kleinen Missverständnis


----------



## Ampere (28. Juli 2010)

Welch ein Zufall 
Sitze gerade vor einem G2220HD von einem Bekannten und finde das Bild toll. Zwar benötigt man ein Händchen für die Adjustierung, aber die Fraben sind toll. Alle Abstufungen im Farb und Graustufenbereich sind super erkennbar. Kontrast ist auf "dynamic" gestellt!!!
Fiepen höre ich dabei keines. Die Blkickwinkelabhänigkeit ist jedoch deutlich, bei dunklen Farben erkennbar.

Jetzt stellt sich nur eine Frage:
Ist den Panel des V2420H vielleicht noch besser als dieses und des V2410 oder nicht? Der logick nach sollte es ja besser sein, aber kann man darauf vertrauen???? Der v2420 stellt das teuerste Modell dar aber ist es auch das beste?


----------



## orca113 (28. Juli 2010)

Habe den V2411 geholt. Tuts auch locker.


----------

